# where to place my fish tank for 2-3 days?



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

i managed to get my parents to get me some neat-o tile to place in my room since its so *HOT*(carpet+valley+summer=hell). so how do i go along with relocating my 55 gallon tank and all its happy creatures for 2-3 days? i was thinking emptying it all out and refiling it with the same water but is that bad doing it twice or is there another way to do this?


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

Depending on the occupants, a large 35-55 gallon sotrage container may do the job although I am not sure I would fill either one full just in case. If you can, smaller conatainers would work just as well but you have to provide a heat source for each one and circulation. Just make sure that the tiles sets if oyu are using grout or the weight will could make your tank unlevel. If it is the stick tile maybe getting those easy movers slide things for furnbiture would be just the ticket to move the whole thing. If you can get them under the legs of the stand. :shock:


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

1 blue tang 2"
1 yellow tang 4"
1 false percula clown 1 "
1 yellow tail damsel 1 "
1 4 stripe damsel 1 "
2 domino damsels 1 "
i was thinking of placing the tangs in two different 18 gallon storage containers and splitting the little guys in with them or having a third container for them all. would that work?


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

It could as long as the fish won;t feel cramped. Also I don;t know much about salt water so I am going off of fresh water techniques. Hopefully someone who has moved salt water fish will chime in and give better advice or at least confirm mine.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

tangyman said:


> 1 blue tang 2"
> 1 yellow tang 4"
> 1 false percula clown 1 "
> 1 yellow tail damsel 1 "
> ...


All these fish require isolation from each other. I wouldn't be surprised if they suffer a lot of damages if cramped altogether.


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

so........hmm, do local pet stores in your guys areas take in a persons fish for a little while? i was thinking maybe doing that. or maybe just going with the 18 gallon thing but somehow isolating them like lupin said with something. think that would work? 2-3 days is starting to feel like im gonna place my fish in solitary confinement for ever(not like the tank but in a big gray bucket)


----------



## Betta5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Could you empty the tank half then get a few people to help move it and tile were the tank goes. (shouldnt take to long) then put the tank back, fill it back up and do the rest of the room?


----------



## danni42683 (Apr 26, 2007)

Coming from a tilers point of view, it depends on what kind of tile they are doing depending on if he could move the tank out and then move it back in within just a few hours. even if they are doing sticky tile he already said they have carpet down so they will have to pull that up, clean the floor, paint the floor with a primer, and then place the tile down. This very easily could take two to three days. 

I would say empty the tank to the lowest possable water level, move the tank out of the room even if into the hallway or right outside your room. Is there any way of waiting to do a water change to move the tank out, and then letting it set in the "new location" until it needs another water change? (remove the water in the room, move the tank, then replace the water, then when time to do another remove water, move tank, replace water)

As long as you can lift the stand and the tank that has a minimun about of water in you should be ok. Just don't try lifting a tank with water in it and nothing underneith, or you will end up with a new Neat-o WET tile floor


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

no sweat. with the tank wipe out i had the last of the fish sent to a quarantine tank whiles i clean and cycle the tank. anywho im getting blue tile and whats even cooler is i have persuaded my parents into making a special design in from of the 55 gallon. its like a halve circle design on the floor, so im looking forward to that this weekend.


----------



## Mrmofo (Feb 11, 2007)

take half the water out, put the more angry fish in isolated 25l containers for a while, get them to tile the fish tank section first, then move the fish tank there, let them tile around it, put fish back in + water (took half the water out for moving around issues)


----------

